# رد شبهة شق ظلف الجمل



## مسيحى_وافتخر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

المعترض: ان الكتاب المقدس قال فى سفر اللاويين 11(1 و كلم الرب موسى و  هرون قائلا لهما* 2 كلما بني اسرائيل قائلين هذه هي الحيوانات التي  تاكلونها من جميع البهائم التي على الارض* 3 كل ما شق ظلفا و قسمه ظلفين و  يجتر من البهائم فاياه تاكلون* 4 الا هذه فلا تاكلوها مما يجتر و مما يشق  الظلف الجمل لانه يجتر لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم)) (لا 1:11_3)

ويقول ان الجمل قدمه مشقوقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فكيف يقول انه لا يشق ظلفا ؟؟؟ 

 الرد :
اولا نتعرف على معنى كلمة :ظلف ..... ونجدها فى قاموس المعانى عربى _انجليزى تأتى تحت صيغة cloven hoof وهذة هى ترجمتها :
ظلف: المادة القرنية التي تحيط بنهاية أطراف بعض الحيوانات (الحيوانات المجترة) كالأبقار والاغنام.
http://www.almaany.com/home.php?word=hoof 
اذا المقصود هو الاظفر وليس الاصبع
ولنقرأ ما قاله الاب انطونيوس فكرى عن هذا :
(ثانى صفة للحيوان الطاهر أنه مشقوق الظلف :- والظلف هو جسم ميت فى الحيوان وهذا يشير إلى شق ماهو
ميت فينا أى الجسد والمعنى صلب شهوات الجسد)

اذا المقصود هنا هو الجزء الميت او الظلف وليس الاصبع كما يروج المشككون 

وهذة هى الصورة التى يشككون بها بصحة التوراة 




 





وانظر كم السذاجة فى انهم يعتقدون ان اصبعى الجمل هما اظلافه ويقارنون بينهما وبين ظلف الحصان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انك لو دققت النظر ستجد ان للجمل ظلف فى كل اصبع ولكنه غير مشقوق وهذا عكس الحصان 
!!!!


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (2 مارس 2012)

*الرد على الشبهة من الاسلام نفسه*

وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلَّا مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ (146)​ ​ ​ (سورة الانعام 146)​ ​ ​ حدثني الحارث قال، حدثنا عبد العزيز قال، حدثنا شيخ، عن مجاهد في قولهوعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر)، قال: النعامة والبعير، شقًّا شقًّا، قال قلت:"ما شقًّا شقًّا"؟ قال: كل ما لم تفرج قوائمه لم يأكله اليهود، البعيرُ والنعامة. والدجاج والعصافير تأكلها اليهود، لأنها قد فُرِجت .
14101- حدثنا القاسم قال، حدثنا الحسين قال، حدثني حجاج، عن ابن جريج، عن مجاهدكل ذي ظفر)، قال: النعامة والبعير، شقًّا شقًّا. قلت للقاسم بن أبي بزة وحدثنيه: ما"شقًّا شقًّا"؟ قال: كل شيء لم يفرج من قوائم البهائم. قال: وما انفرج أكلته اليهود. قال: انفرجت قوائم الدجاج​ _(12/199)_​ ​ والعصافير، فيهود تأكلها . قال: ولم تنفرج قائمة البعير، خفّه، ولا خف النعامة، ولا قائمة الوَزِّينة، (1) فلا تأكل اليهود الإبل ولا النعام ولا الوزِّين، ولا كل شيء لم تنفرج قائمته، وكذلك لا تأكل حمار وحش .
* * *وكان ابن زيد يقول في ذلك بما:-
14102- حدثني به يونس قال، أخبرنا ابن وهب قال، قال ابن زيد في قولهوعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر)، الإبل قطْ . (2)
* * *
قال أبو جعفر: وأولى القولين في ذلك بالصواب، القول الذي ذكرنا عن ابن عباس ومن قال بمثل مقالته؛ لأن الله جل ثناؤه أخبر أنه حرم على اليهود كل ذي ظفر، فغير جائز إخراج شيء من عموم هذا الخبر إلا ما أجمع أهل العلم أنه خارج منه . وإذا كان ذلك كذلك، وكان النعام وكل ما لم يكن من البهائم والطير مما له ظفر غير منفرج الأصابع داخلا في ظاهر التنزيل، وجب أن يحكم له بأنه داخل في الخبر، إذ لم يأت بأن بعض ذلك غير داخلٍ في الآية، خبرٌ عن الله ولا عن رسوله، وكانت الأمة أكثرها مجمع على أنه فيه داخل .
* * *
​ ​ ​ تفسير الطبرى​ وابن كثير​ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلَّا مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ (146)​ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلَّا مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ

"وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا" أَيْ الْيَهُود "حَرَّمْنَا كُلّ ذِي ظُفُر" وَهُوَ مَا لَمْ تُفَرَّق أَصَابِعه كَالْإِبِلِ وَالنَّعَام "وَمِنْ الْبَقَر وَالْغَنَم حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومهمَا" الثُّرُوب وَشَحْم الْكُلَى "إلَّا مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورهمَا" أَيْ مَا عَلِقَ بِهَا مِنْهُ "أَوْ" حَمَلَتْهُ "الْحَوَايَا" الْأَمْعَاء جَمْع حَاوِيَاء أَوْ حَاوِيَة "أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ" مِنْهُ وَهُوَ شَحْم الْأَلْيَة فَإِنَّهُ أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ "ذَلِكَ" التَّحْرِيم "جَزَيْنَاهُمْ" بِهِ "بِبَغْيِهِمْ" بِسَبَبِ ظُلْمهمْ بِمَا سَبَقَ فِي سُورَة النِّسَاء "وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ" فِي أَخْبَارنَا وَمَوَاعِيدنَا​ ​ الجلالين))​ معنى كلمة (الابل ) فى قاموس المعانى : 

http://www.almaany.com/home.php?language=arabic&lang_name=%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A&word=%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D8%A8%D9%84&type_word=0 

الإِبِلُ: 				  				  
 الإِبِلُ : الجمال والنُّوق، لا واحد له من لفظه (مؤنث) . والجمع :  آبالٌ.
 ويقال: إِبلان، للقطيعين.


----------



## بشار 2000 (19 يناير 2022)

اتمنى ان تجيبني على سؤالي.
حسب سفر اللاويين 5.11 
"وَالْوَبْرَ، لأَنَّهُ يَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهُ لاَ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ

وفي سفر التتنية 7.14
"إِلاَّ هذِهِ فَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا، مِمَّا يَجْتَرُّ وَمِمَّا يَشُقُّ الظِّلْفَ الْمُنْقَسِمَ: الْجَمَلُ وَالأَرْنَبُ وَالْوَبْرُ، لأَنَّهَا تَجْتَرُّ لكِنَّهَا لاَ تَشُقُّ ظِلْفًا، فَهِيَ نَجِسَةٌ لَكُمْ."
الوبر لا يجتر.
الكتاب المقدس أخطأ خطاءا جسيما بوصفه الوبر بأنه يجتر.
اجيبوني يا قساوسة المسيحية ويا علماءها.
دينكم باطل لأنه ليس من عند الرب. لان الرب يعرف مخلوقاته ويعرف الذي يجتر من الذي لا يجتر. والخطا في الكتاب يدل عل الكتاب ليس من عند الرب. 
اجيبوني لو استطعتم.


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2022)

الاخ العزيز بشار
ردينا على سؤالك هنا https://arabchurch.com/forums/threads/حيوان-الوبر.287938/

الكتاب المقدس لم يخطأ وامنيتك بإيجاد خطأ في الكتاب المقدس للأسف لم ولن تتحقق.


----------

